# Cherry Audio : DreamSynth (March 17th) !



## muziksculp (Mar 10, 2022)

*Cherry Audio :* *DreamSynth* coming ... (March 17th)


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 10, 2022)

Cherry's take on Pigments?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 10, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> *Cherry Audio :* *DreamSynth* coming ... (March 17th)



Definitely has a nice sound to it. Looking forward to it. Though I did notice a bit of aliasing in that high bell sound. I hope that's just bad Youtube sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2022)

After VM this will be their second “own” take on a synth. Very curious what they come up with and also whether or not Mark Barton was involved in designing it. If so, it is destined to sound good. His Zeroscillator module is one of the single best oscillators I have ever heard.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> After VM this will be their second “own” take on a synth. Very curious what they come up with and also whether or not Mark Barton was involved in designing it. If so, it is destined to sound good. His Zeroscillator module is one of the single best oscillators I have ever heard.


Oh man, he's got a Zeroscillator module. Didnt know. Time to dust off my Cherry audio virtual modular.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Oh man, he's got a Zeroscillator module. Didnt know. Time to dust off my Cherry audio virtual modular.


It renders the most pristine and thunderous FM tones you’ll ever hear, he’s even got a great walkthrough online somewhere


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 11, 2022)

Hmm. The Zeroscillator poly/mono bundle is $35 instead of $55. Is that a very time-limited reduction?

I have to admit that I've only ever really used FM to make weird noises. But I do like weird noises.


----------



## Joe_D (Mar 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Hmm. The Zeroscillator poly/mono bundle is $35 instead of $55. Is that a very time-limited reduction?
> 
> I have to admit that I've only ever really used FM to make weird noises. But I do like weird noises.


With through-zero FM (TZFM, which is the Zeroscillator’s claim to fame), you can make a wide range of timbres that are less “weird” than with traditional non-through-zero linear FM or exponential FM. You can still turn off the through-zero part if you want to make weird noises also. 

If you want to play with TZFM, at least one of the Instruo TZFM oscillators have been released for free for VCV Rack.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 11, 2022)

Joe_D said:


> With through-zero FM (TZFM, which is the Zeroscillator’s claim to fame), you can make a wide range of timbres that are less “weird” than with traditional non-through-zero linear FM or exponential FM. You can still turn off the through-zero part if you want to make weird noises also.
> 
> If you want to play with TZFM, at least one of the Instruo TZFM oscillators have been released for free for VCV Rack.



Thanks for the tips. Getting more musical results would make a nice change.


----------



## Pier (Mar 17, 2022)

It's starting in 10 mins:


----------



## Pier (Mar 17, 2022)

Dreamsynth


Cherry Audio's Dreamsynth is a tribute to the celebrated hybrid analog/digital synthesizers of the mid-to-late 1980s. The innovative design blends flexible dual-wave morphing oscillators, stereo filters, a fully polyphonic string synthesizer, extensive and easy-to-use modulation, studio-quality...




cherryaudio.com


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 17, 2022)

That's one crowded UI.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 17, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's one crowded UI.



That's called value for money. You know, like a three hour superhero film. Good or not, there's a lot of it!!


----------



## Ger (Mar 17, 2022)

Really nice sound


----------



## Monkberry (Mar 17, 2022)

1st impression is it seems cluttered but you have the focus button in the upper right corner to zoom in on whichever section you're in so not a problem. I did a brief run through on presets but I think you need to explore and build your on for this one to shine as there is a lot of potential. Gonna spend a little more time but will probably add it to the other Cherry Audio synths in my VST3 folder.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Monkberry (Mar 17, 2022)

I lasted roughly 3 more minutes after posting above and had to pull the trigger. I am not sorry!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2022)

Pulled the trigger. Shocker. Not. They had me at “Kawai K series” (first synth was a K1).


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 17, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> . . .They had me at “Kawai K series” (*first synth was a K1*).


". . .and the Sequential Prophet VS"
And I had a Prophet VS (rack, which was controlled by a KX88)
This one looks (as Sgt Shultz would say) "v-e-r-r-r-y interesting"

(I wonder how long before it will be Unify'd)


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 17, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> ". . .and the Sequential Prophet VS"
> And I had a Prophet VS (rack, which was controlled by a KX88)
> This one looks (as Sgt Shultz would say) "v-e-r-r-r-y interesting"
> 
> (I wonder how long before it will be Unify'd)


The VS is one of remarkably few synths I have never encountered - let alone played. I remember reading that one of my musical heroes, David Sylvian, used it heavily on his post-Japan 1980s albums. Great synth.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## MLaudio (Mar 17, 2022)

Just demoed this and couldn't get into it. The cluttered GUI with the off putting colors didn't click for me. I found it hard on the eyes and not quick to navigate.

I also was hoping it would have dedicated amp and filter envelopes per OSC.

Ill give it a few more goes to see if i warm up to it considering the price is good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>




Based on the other videos, that is a great composition to show off what this synth is good at.

I shan't be getting it myself during the introductory offer period, but this seems like a really good instrument.

I understand the concerns about a crowded interface. But the focus feature means, at least, that it won't be hard to read. My impression is that, while with so many options, designing a rich patch could take some time, that nevertheless each part is simple and straightforward and that there will be little time lost learning how to do things.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Based on the other videos, that is a great composition to show off what this synth is good at.
> 
> I shan't be getting it myself during the introductory offer period, but this seems like a really good instrument.
> 
> I understand the concerns about a crowded interface. But the focus feature means, at least, that it won't be hard to read. My impression is that, while with so many options, designing a rich patch could take some time, that nevertheless each part is simple and straightforward and that there will be little time lost learning how to do things.


Actually, navigating around this synth has been very easy for me. It’s the “fixed architecture” that forces a workflow I have been used to since the mid 1980s I guess. What I particularly love about Dreamsynth so far is the fact that you can use the osc 2 and 3 as LFOs, so you can utilize weird PCM waves as modulators. Soundwise it reminds me a lot of the Ensoniqs and Kawai K3 and K4. This has that true rompler sound, before romplers became workstations. The hybrid era when some key components were still analog and voltage controlled but the oscillators had been replaced with horribly aliasing cheap (expensive at the time!) low bitrate DCOs. Cool synth, that makes it unexpectedly easy to make a good sounding patch with. 

What puzzles me though, conceptually, is the inclusion of the string synth. It does sound really good. But it seems weirdly out of place?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Actually, navigating around this synth has been very easy for me. It’s the “fixed architecture” that forces a workflow I have been used to since the mid 1980s I guess. What I particularly love about Dreamsynth so far is the fact that you can use the osc 2 and 3 as LFOs, so you can utilize weird PCM waves as modulators. Soundwise it reminds me a lot of the Ensoniqs and Kawai K3 and K4. This has that true rompler sound, before romplers became workstations. The hybrid era when some key components were still analog and voltage controlled but the oscillators had been replaced with horribly aliasing cheap (expensive at the time!) low bitrate DCOs. Cool synth, that makes it unexpectedly easy to make a good sounding patch with.
> 
> What puzzles me though, conceptually, is the inclusion of the string synth. It does sound really good. But it seems weirdly out of place?


so that's the weird thing about this synth... it really well thought out, but I still feel like the sound of it isn't insanely unique. Having the string engine attached reminds me of the Waldorf Streichfett. You can mix it to make some really interesting stuff in theory.

It's probably my daw, but CPU kick is huge with each modulation added..so for all its potential, I'd have to weigh a bunch of resource issues...this is why I moved to hardware. Still don't know how much I'd reach for this one, but it's an ambitious synth that punches above its price point. Glad to pay for it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

chocobitz825 said:


> Having the string engine attached reminds me of the Waldorf Streichfett. You can mix it to make some really interesting stuff in theory.


Good point. It’s not that I dislike the fact it’s there, but I would have never come up with it. I am not that familiar with the Streichfett but that being somewhat of an inspiration makes a lot of sense. And yes, I would be hard-pressed to identify another softsynth that comes close in terms of sound. Maybe the Arturia SQ80, but I have only scratched the surface of that synth’s potential. (Which of course is the doomed fate of any synth hoarder).


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

This one has a sound I REALLY like… I hope @Databroth will do a one hour stream soon


----------



## Gerbil (Mar 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Actually, navigating around this synth has been very easy for me. It’s the “fixed architecture” that forces a workflow I have been used to since the mid 1980s I guess. What I particularly love about Dreamsynth so far is the fact that you can use the osc 2 and 3 as LFOs, so you can utilize weird PCM waves as modulators. Soundwise it reminds me a lot of the Ensoniqs and Kawai K3 and K4. This has that true rompler sound, before romplers became workstations. The hybrid era when some key components were still analog and voltage controlled but the oscillators had been replaced with horribly aliasing cheap (expensive at the time!) low bitrate DCOs. Cool synth, that makes it unexpectedly easy to make a good sounding patch with.
> 
> What puzzles me though, conceptually, is the inclusion of the string synth. It does sound really good. But it seems weirdly out of place?


It is a strange one. Is it lifted from their Quadra? Or maybe descended from the Polymode.

Looks very capable and, as always, a ridiculous bargain for what's on offer.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Teksonik (Mar 18, 2022)

"Dreamsynth draws its inspiration from renowned synths including the Ensoniq ESQ-1, the Kawai "K" series, and the Sequential Prophet VS".

Having owned an ESQ-1 and VFX and a Kawai K1m I can say with confidence that Dreamsynth misses the mark by miles. The main reason being the included sample content is absolutely awful.

If you like the synth that's one thing but thinking it captures the spirit of those instruments.....it does not. 

It seems like Cherry Audio is so used to making analog emulations they just don't get the digital and hybrids of those days. It's their first attempt but sadly they failed in my opinion.

I'll keep an eye on further development as I am a huge fan of synths from that era but unless CA does some significant updates I'll have to pass.

For $39 it's hard to complain but to me it sounds every bit like a $39 synth.

If you want a free K1m emulation that absolutely nails the sound try *Nils‘ K1v:



Nils‘ K1v – Kawai K1 Emulation Plugin VSTi/AU – nilsschneider.de


*


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> "Dreamsynth draws its inspiration from renowned synths including the Ensoniq ESQ-1, the Kawai "K" series, and the Sequential Prophet VS".
> 
> Having owned an ESQ-1 and VFX and a Kawai K1m I can say with confidence that Dreamsynth misses the mark by miles. The main reason being the included sample content is absolutely awful.
> 
> ...


that's been the part that gets me. it doesn't ever really capture the references well. It's not a bad synth as something else, but as an emulation of a particular synth, it's not great. 

Still...it is an ambitious design.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

chocobitz825 said:


> but as an emulation of a particular synth, it's not great.


Correct haha. I wish my Kawai K synths has such good filters or the mod capabilities!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

But it isn't an emulation of any specific synth. It is their first non-emulation (outside of Voltage modular).


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 18, 2022)

Well for a company that has released one analog emulation after another doing something even the least bit "original" could certainly be seen as ambitious.

I want to encourage Cherry Audio to break out of their analog rut and discover all the great synths from the digital/hybrid era but I simply can't support this project at least in its current state.


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 18, 2022)

If anyone looks at this synth and immediately thinks "filter" you're entirely missing the point. 

With the current state of the sample content Dreamsynth will never be more than a freeware level synth with a $39 price tag.

Sorry Cherry Audio I wish you good luck but this project is a big swing and a miss for me and no one is a bigger fan of instruments from that era of synthesis.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

I have no particular opinion on this synth's quality, but I don't think they are in a rut. First, this synth is itself a departure; second, whether or not emulating analogue synths had become routine, they have been doing rather well at it in the opinions of a large number of people. So, they don't meet the descriptive criteria of being in a rut, and at least many (which matters if one makes music for others) would not take them to meet the evaluative criteria of being in a rut.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Actually, navigating around this synth has been very easy for me. It’s the “fixed architecture” that forces a workflow I have been used to since the mid 1980s I guess. What I particularly love about Dreamsynth so far is the fact that you can use the osc 2 and 3 as LFOs, so you can utilize weird PCM waves as modulators. Soundwise it reminds me a lot of the Ensoniqs and Kawai K3 and K4. This has that true rompler sound, before romplers became workstations. The hybrid era when some key components were still analog and voltage controlled but the oscillators had been replaced with horribly aliasing cheap (expensive at the time!) low bitrate DCOs. Cool synth, that makes it unexpectedly easy to make a good sounding patch with.
> 
> What puzzles me though, conceptually, is the inclusion of the string synth. It does sound really good. But it seems weirdly out of place?


K3 Guy ~ 1986. First hardware move from acoustic grands. Great times !


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 18, 2022)

I absolutely meet the descriptive criteria of being in a rut.

Also, I am more of a K2 guy myself.


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I have no particular opinion on this synth's quality, but I don't think they are in a rut. First, this synth is itself a departure; second, whether or not emulating analogue synths had become routine, they have been doing rather well at it in the opinions of a large number of people. So, they don't meet the descriptive criteria of being in a rut, and at least many (which matters if one makes music for others) would not take them to meet the evaluative criteria of being in a rut.


Up until this plugin all they have done is analog. One analog emulation after another after another after another. Quadra, Mercury-4, Memorymode, PS-20, Eight Voice, Polymode, Surrealistic MG-1 Plus, CA2600, DCO-106 and of course their modular stuff that's not so much an emulation but still analog......That's a rut. 

As for the quality of their virtual analog plugins there are number of people who say their analog emulations "sound nothing like the hardware".

So again it's nice to see CA getting out of their analog rut and trying something else for a change that's not yet another emulation of some tired old analog synth.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> If you want a free K1m emulation that absolutely nails the sound try *Nils‘ K1v:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Looks like a blast!

Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> Up until this plugin all they have done is analog. One analog emulation after another after another after another. Quadra, Mercury-4, Memorymode, PS-20, Eight Voice, Polymode, Surrealistic MG-1 Plus, CA2600, DCO-106 and of course their modular stuff that's not so much an emulation but still analog......That's a rut.
> 
> As for the quality of their virtual analog plugins there are number of people who say their analog emulations "sound nothing like the hardware".
> 
> So again it's nice to see CA getting out of their analog rut and trying something else for a change that's not yet another emulation of some tired old analog synth.


A Juno 106 is a digital synth. Ever heard of a DCO? Also, Voltage Modular offers MANY very “digital” modules. And Dreamsynth has PCM waves in DCO’s. Plus it sounds very good. So I’m sorry, I’m trying to see what your point is. Except your reasoning is just wrong


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> there are number of people who say their analog emulations "sound nothing like the hardware".


A number of people always will. But let’s be clear, do you expect the majority of those people to have enough knowledge or experience to make such a judgment? It sounds to me you may be reading too much into some noob YT comments or something. Most people that claim to be able to discern “REAL” hardware synths from “bad sounding” emulations will fail any A/B test you throw at them, and a large majority likely never were even close to the real instruments they claim sound “way warmer”. 

I have approximately 60-70 hardware synths, most from the 1975-1989 timeframe - including some true classics - and honestly: I fail A/B tests consistently. Now I always disclaim this by saying “maybe my ears suck” and I mean that. But it also means I am not generally impressed by generic statements like “some say the emulations of brand X suck”.


----------



## Pier (Mar 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have approximately 60-70 hardware synths


Mother of god.

I mean, I've seen a couple of photos of your synths, but I thought you had like a dozen or two.

Do you have a second house to store them all? 😂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> Up until this plugin all they have done is analog. One analog emulation after another after another after another. Quadra, Mercury-4, Memorymode, PS-20, Eight Voice, Polymode, Surrealistic MG-1 Plus, CA2600, DCO-106 and of course their modular stuff that's not so much an emulation but still analog......That's a rut.
> 
> As for the quality of their virtual analog plugins there are number of people who say their analog emulations "sound nothing like the hardware".
> 
> So again it's nice to see CA getting out of their analog rut and trying something else for a change that's not yet another emulation of some tired old analog synth.


Well, it’s nice to hear other opinions, but I’d love to be in a rut where I was doing what I love and value and had an appreciative audience/market! There will always be people who are less keen. But, you know, with Voltage modular, the recent move into effects plugins plus this new synth, they aren’t currently, descriptively, in a rut. Or, if they are, so is every other developer with a track record. But that’s probably enough on language and logic, at least for me as it is too much like my day job. (Which doesn’t mean I’m right, obviously.)

Of course, when it comes to making one’s own assessment of the merits of the synthesisers it becomes quite a different matter. We might find our judgements are closer there. With the exception of whether the emulations are accurate, as I’m very far from being a competent judge of that as I haven’t played or studied the sound of the originals.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> Up until this plugin all they have done is analog. One analog emulation after another after another after another. Quadra, Mercury-4, Memorymode, PS-20, Eight Voice, Polymode, Surrealistic MG-1 Plus, CA2600, DCO-106 and of course their modular stuff that's not so much an emulation but still analog......That's a rut.
> 
> As for the quality of their virtual analog plugins there are number of people who say their analog emulations "sound nothing like the hardware".
> 
> So again it's nice to see CA getting out of their analog rut and trying something else for a change that's not yet another emulation of some tired old analog synth.


I have Memorymode and the PS-20 as well as DCO-106. I have absolutely no experience with the hardware but it doesn't matter. The synths are really a fantastic value. 

I do agree that a PCM based synth is only going to be as good as the raw sample content but in all honesty to compare Dream Synth with the synths it was inspired by is not a fair comparison. You will be biased toward what you like and grew familiar with without giving it a fair shake. 

As an unbiased opinion because I never have owned any of the Kawai or Ensonique synths in question ( I was more of a Roland man myself). I can say that on hearing the presets online of these synths, they all sounded cheezy especially in trying to emulate real instruments, but I like cheese. So it all depends on what kind of cheese you prefer.

And saying that this synth falls in "free synth" territory isn't much of an insult these days. Vital, Surge, and many other free synths are amazing synths, you know, for the money


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

Pier said:


> Mother of god.
> 
> I mean, I've seen a couple of photos of your synths, but I thought you had like a dozen or two.
> 
> Do you have a second house to store them all? 😂


I’d say that the good doctor had a problem, but it would ring hollow through my absolute jealousy! (Of course, I’d sell a lot of the synths to by acoustic instruments, but he’s got a number of those too!)


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> A Juno 106 is a digital synth. Ever heard of a DCO? Also, Voltage Modular offers MANY very “digital” modules. And Dreamsynth has PCM waves in DCO’s. Plus it sounds very good. So I’m sorry, I’m trying to see what your point is. Except your reasoning is just wrong


Ever heard of a Digitally Controlled ANALOG Oscillator? "The Juno 106 is an analog synthesizer but with digitally controlled oscillators". 






Roland Juno-106 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










Roland Juno-106 | Vintage Synth Explorer







www.vintagesynth.com





If you don't get my point it's not my fault. I've laid out all the information right in front of you. If you don't even know what a DCO is then our discussion is over.


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 18, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I do agree that a PCM based synth is only going to be as good as the raw sample content but in all honesty to compare Dream Synth with the synths it was inspired by is not a fair comparison.
> 
> And saying that this synth falls in "free synth" territory isn't much of an insult these days. Vital, Surge, and many other free synths are amazing synths, you know, for the money


But comparing all their other plugins that are direct analog emulations to the hardware is fair? 

If they don't want comparisons then they shouldn't put this on thier website:"When we conceived Dreamsynth, we were heavily influenced by some great synthesizers of the era, like the Ensoniq ESQ-1, the Kawai 'K' series, and the Sequential Prophet VS,"

That's my whole point the included sample content is substandard which is why Dreamsynth falls short in its primary mission.

I've posted some examples of the samples at KVR if you want to follow the discussions there.

Again I'm happy that Cherry Audio finally released a plugin that's not yet another analog emulation but sadly they really missed the mark in my opinion. 

Vital is not free but does have a free version. I paid for mine but the difference between Surge and Dreamsynth is that I use Surge but wouldn't even bother with Dreamsynth if it were free.

I'm not a Cherry Audio hater and have owned some of their plugins but in my opinion Dreamsynth is just a below standard sounding synth. Sorry if that triggers some people.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

Has anyone come up with some patches that they've really been enjoying yet? How are the presets? The CPU burden aside, it seems like this synth offers plenty of options.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Has anyone come up with some patches that they've really been enjoying yet? How are the presets? The CPU burden aside, it seems like this synth offers plenty of options.


I've been demoing it. The reason why I like digital synths sometimes is because they lie in an area between real stuff and synth stuff. So I kind of get them to blend fairly well.

Threw together a rough track using some presents from Dreamsynth and a basic Patch from Opus orchestrator. Took me about 45 minutes so excuse the rough everything on it. Also excuse the pink noise from the demo mode. But it did kind of add a little something nice


----------



## José Herring (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> I've posted some examples of the samples at KVR if you want to follow the discussions there.
> 
> Again I'm happy that Cherry Audio finally released a plugin that's not yet another analog emulation but sadly they really missed the mark in my opinion.


Yeah I'd like the link. I can't really fully understand why you think the sample content is any more inferior to the many other rompler type softsynths on the market. Or even the original romplers from the late 80's. It's all fairly subpar and programming over and through those limitations is what made the original romplers unique sounding.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I've been demoing it. The reason why I like digital synths sometimes is because they lie in an area between real stuff and synth stuff. So I kind of get them to blend fairly well.
> 
> Threw together a rough track using some presents from Dreamsynth and a basic Patch from Opus orchestrator. Took me about 45 minutes so excuse the rough everything on it. Also excuse the pink noise from the demo mode. But it did kind of add a little something nice



Thanks! I'll take a proper listen in the morning. I'm curious about the blending of elements. Unpolished is good!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 18, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I've been demoing it. The reason why I like digital synths sometimes is because they lie in an area between real stuff and synth stuff. So I kind of get them to blend fairly well.
> 
> Threw together a rough track using some presents from Dreamsynth and a basic Patch from Opus orchestrator. Took me about 45 minutes so excuse the rough everything on it. Also excuse the pink noise from the demo mode. But it did kind of add a little something nice



Well, the pink noise was rather good...

I couldn't sleep so I listened to this on headphones. Maybe it's the headphones, but it could use a little more bass.

This is why some of us are scrabbling around in the ashes while others are out there making things happen. It was marvellous, and pretty much ready for a professional score. Pretty amazing altogether. I'm coming around to this synth!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 18, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Well, the pink noise was rather good...
> 
> I couldn't sleep so I listened to this on headphones. Maybe it's the headphones, but it could use a little more bass.
> 
> This is why some of us are scrabbling around in the ashes while others are out there making things happen. It was marvellous, and pretty much ready for a professional score. Pretty amazing altogether. I'm coming around to this synth!


Yes if I were doing it for real I would have used the double bass and cellos along with the synth bass. 

I find the synth rather enjoyable. Is it any good? I don't know but I can use it and that's what matters to me. Another tool in the toolbox.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 18, 2022)

Teksonik said:


> If you don't even know what a DCO is then our discussion is over.


Great! 😘😂


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 18, 2022)

I tried Dreamsynth and uninstalled it. The biggest issue is the CPU use made it unusable for me on a lot of presets at the lower latency where I like to work. Don't have that issues with pretty much any other synth. It sounded good. However, as a UX pro, the clutter and lack of visual clues (everything looked the same and had the same weight) also wasn't good for me.

It seems like a very solid and very capable $39 software synth. It is certainly worth at least that if you like the synth.

Caveat: I'm focusing very hard on reducing the number of plugins I have, so anything new has to be exceptional. Dreamsynth was not, for me, exceptional.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 18, 2022)

overall these seem like a harsh critique for a team that is doing hard work and offering synths at a really low price. IThe Cherry Audio stuff is all great for its price point. Could it be potentially better? probably but what it is, is impressive for its price point. Don't get me wrong, I'm not much of a fan of the Arturia suite either. Sound-wise, I'd probably lean more toward UVI (simplicity of it aside) or the Roland cloud. 

I know a lot of passion goes into this project, so I'm reluctant to criticize in a way that makes it sound like the team didn't put their blood tears, and sweat into the final product. It's not wedged into an irreplaceable spot for me, but I love the concept and want to support them, so I will pick up all their synths to show support. I hope it continues to grow and improve.


----------



## José Herring (Mar 19, 2022)

chocobitz825 said:


> overall these seem like a harsh critique for a team that is doing hard work and offering synths at a really low price. IThe Cherry Audio stuff is all great for its price point. Could it be potentially better? probably but what it is, is impressive for its price point. Don't get me wrong, I'm not much of a fan of the Arturia suite either. Sound-wise, I'd probably lean more toward UVI (simplicity of it aside) or the Roland cloud.
> 
> I know a lot of passion goes into this project, so I'm reluctant to criticize in a way that makes it sound like the team didn't put their blood tears, and sweat into the final product. It's not wedged into an irreplaceable spot for me, but I love the concept and want to support them, so I will pick up all their synths to show support. I hope it continues to grow and improve.


I agree. And the good thing about software is that it's fixable and upgradable. The first synths I got from Cherry I must admit I got just because it was a curious novelty for me. Never had any of the hardware so it was a good learning experience. I never intended to use them really. Then a few updates later and I'm like DAMN!!!! Frigin' synths took a quantum leap in quality to the point that it started to stack up against the best. I suspect the same will happen with Dreamsynth. Off to a good start though. My honest opinion. It's like a sample library. Few bumps and bruises out of the gate but over time, as long as the idea is solid, it will work out.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow this thread got snarky fast. Whether CA did, or did not, exactly nail, or miss by a mile, said Kawai synth, it just comes down to, do you like it? Can you use it? Is the price OK? It's a tool...I think is sounds amazing.


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 19, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Yeah I'd like the link. I can't really fully understand why you think the sample content is any more inferior to the many other rompler type softsynths on the market. Or even the original romplers from the late 80's. It's all fairly subpar and programming over and through those limitations is what made the original romplers unique sounding.











KVR Forum: Cherry Audio Releases Dreamsynth - Now Available! - Page 4 - Instruments Forum


KVR Audio Forum - Cherry Audio Releases Dreamsynth - Now Available! - Page 4 - Instruments Forum




www.kvraudio.com





Yea if someone is a newbie they might not recognize the poor quality of the sample content. I've owned an ESQ-1, VFX, Kawai K1m and still own five "original romplers from the late 80's" and the early 90's. 

The sample content in them is miles better than the sample content in Dreamsynth. End of story. Even softsynths like the Korg M1 and Wavestation have much much better samples. Hell even Luxonix Purity has better samples.

Cherry Audio has already released an update to DS that fixes at least one of the samples so even they know there is a problem.


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 19, 2022)

Thundercat said:


> Wow this thread got snarky fast. Whether CA did, or did not, exactly nail, or miss by a mile, said Kawai synth, it just comes down to, do you like it? Can you use it? Is the price OK? It's a tool...I think is sounds amazing.


To answer your questions. No I do not like it. I was really looking forward to the release and sadly it has left me unimpressed. Can I use it? No, not in it's current state. 

Is the price OK? For something I don't like ? No, even if it were freeware I wouldn't use Dreamsynth.

Maybe it's because I have a folder of synths that actually do sound amazing and my standards are probably higher than someone just starting out.

So to sum up... I like Cherry Audio. I don't like Dreamsynth in its current state. No one should get triggered by the fact that I think DS is initially a failure.

If you like it then buy it and enjoy. I'll pass for now but will keep an eye on future development. The fact tha CA has already issued a fix for at least one of the samples with horrible clicky loop points is a good sign so let's see what the future holds.


----------



## kevinh (Mar 19, 2022)

As a kid my parents took me to a gallery and I saw the most amazing art just using charcoal. I decided I wanted to be an artist so they bought me a 129 piece art kit. I drew this amazing plane. My sibling walked in to my room and said “cool horse.” I declared the art kit unusable and either gave it away or tossed it as it was clearly not up to par with my artistic talent.


----------



## Teksonik (Mar 20, 2022)

Were half the pieces in that art kit broken? If not then your analogy fails. 

Sure you could use Dreamsynth to make music right now but why bother when there are so many better synths to use? For example Arturia's SQ8V simply blows Dreamsynth away for ESQ sounds and I only paid $30 more for it than DS. Luxonix Purity is a better option at $49.99 and includes an order of magnitude more sample content in much higher quality. Even the free SQ8L nails the sound of the era better than DS and so on.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 20, 2022)

Het is gewoon een kutsynthesizer dus. Da’s duidelijk


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Het is gewoon een kutsynthesizer dus. Da’s duidelijk


I googled this expression and it turns out to be a genuine technical instrument description.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 20, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I googled this expression and it turns out to be a genuine technical instrument description.



I googled it. And fainted. I don't know if I mistranslated it's elements but...

Everything sounds shocking in the Dutch language...


----------



## kevinh (Mar 20, 2022)

I used google translate but lost me once it went into DCO discussion.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2022)

_It's just a shit synth. That's clear._

Just following discourse for further enlightenment. 🤷🏻


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Zedcars (Nov 23, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I've been demoing it. The reason why I like digital synths sometimes is because they lie in an area between real stuff and synth stuff. So I kind of get them to blend fairly well.
> 
> Threw together a rough track using some presents from Dreamsynth and a basic Patch from Opus orchestrator. Took me about 45 minutes so excuse the rough everything on it. Also excuse the pink noise from the demo mode. But it did kind of add a little something nice


Did you remove the track?


----------



## Crossroads (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Het is gewoon een kutsynthesizer dus. Da’s duidelijk


Ik wist niet dat kut geluid kon maken... oh wacht...


----------



## José Herring (Nov 23, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Did you remove the track?


I must have because I don't even remember posting it. It must of sucked.

Before I go to bed I'll check my "vi-control" folder and see if it's still there.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 23, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Did you remove the track?


I think I found it. Some of it is kind of alright.
View attachment Midnight.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 23, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I think I found it. Some of it is kind of alright.
> View attachment Midnight.mp3


Uggh! Take it down!! You'll destroy your reputation!!!

Actually, it sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 23, 2022)

*Wat er ook gebeurt, altijd blijven lachen. *


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 23, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I think I found it. Some of it is kind of alright.
> View attachment Midnight.mp3


Thanks for putting it back up. It’s a good one! 👍


----------



## José Herring (Nov 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> ... You'll destroy your reputation!!!


That happened years ago already.


Zedcars said:


> Thanks for putting it back up. It’s a good one! 👍


Thanks. I now remember it and was quite impressed with this synth to deliver some deep smooth bass and some nice clean sparkly melodic pads.


----------

